# Pikki



## Malevolence (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanna hear from someone who has personally been scammed by Pikki.  He was my friend once upon a time, like I have had drinks with him, and I am about to do business with him but I want to know what he has done to others before I deal with him again.  thanks


----------



## Azog (Dec 16, 2013)

Punch that lil' gnome in the face.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2013)

Pikiki is a solid bro.. Please send him my regards.. Tell him to please come back to SI and hit the chatbox, bundy is also looking forward to seeing him


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 16, 2013)

let us all know what he has to say will you. seeing how pinn and all there drones are not talking and people are waiting for there orders. if you had drinks with him did these drinks have umbrellas in them.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 16, 2013)

...this should get interesting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I wanna hear from someone who has personally been scammed by Pikki.  He was my friend once upon a time, like I have had drinks with him, and I am about to do business with him but I want to know what he has done to others before I deal with him again.  thanks



If you don't recall when zeek/pinn pulled their scam and we banned him Pikiki found nothing wrong with Zeek ' s actions. You want to do business with a scumbag like that?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2013)

Do not do it. He's a pos


----------



## regular (Dec 16, 2013)

Tell Edwin I haven't forgotten about the death threats his boss made to a member of our team.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 17, 2013)

lmao not sure if srs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2013)

a true piece of shit..a trader and a fake...fuk that faggot


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 17, 2013)

I was caught in the Zeek scam.  Pikki was not directly involved however he also refused to recognize what had been done hurt a lot of good bros.

Zeeks dead...this community has grown and prospered.  

Men are ultimately responsible for their actions.

I am going to leave it at that...noff said....


----------



## Yaya (Dec 17, 2013)

if u plan on doing business with pikkiki u will need jada to translate since they are both spanards...u can never be too safe


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 17, 2013)

See this was the Shit I didn't know about cause I was gone for a while and I hadn't talk to him for a Kong time either. That is why I wanted to find out the skinny before I did anything with him. I hadn't seen him since he moved to Florida


----------



## 69nites (Dec 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you don't recall when zeek/pinn pulled their scam and we banned him Pikiki found nothing wrong with Zeek ' s actions. You want to do business with a scumbag like that?


**** that guy.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 17, 2013)

That sh#t is horrible.


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok point taken there was just a convenience factor but I have been enlightened!!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 17, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Ok point taken there was just a convenience factor but I have been enlightened!!!



I don't know you partner but if you used the Search feature I'm sure all of the things said would have been said and more. You implied that you were not going through with whatever deal you 2 were working on, is this correct?


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 17, 2013)

That is correct


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 17, 2013)

Pikiki is al jadas twin brother. Neither one of them bench.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 17, 2013)

The miniature mexican that gave zeek reach arounds while he fuked our brothers over? idk bout you but that's not my type of business partner


----------



## don draco (Dec 17, 2013)

From what I've heard about him, I would never associate myself or do business w/ somebody like Pikiki ..  the guy's a scumbag


----------

